
Southwest Airlines Co-Founder Herb Kelleher Dies – SFGate - kposehn
https://m.sfgate.com/travel/article/Southwest-Airlines-co-founder-Herb-Kelleher-dies-13507053.php
======
tomohawk
And then there's that arm wrestling thing.

[https://gizmodo.com/how-an-arm-wrestle-resolved-a-major-
airl...](https://gizmodo.com/how-an-arm-wrestle-resolved-a-major-airline-
dispute-1527658365)

